# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  PLZ HELP me

## Alireza...kh78

_سلام من
پشت کنکوری بودم ولی سال قبل مدارک ام از مدرسه گرفتم
یک مدرکی هست به نام گواهی موقت پایان تحصیل
ولی روش نوشته 6 ماه اعتبار داره
ولی رو برگه اش سمت راست بالا 
شماره و تاریخ درج نشده!!!
و توی........... هم ننوشته برا چه سازمانی این گواهی صادر شده
الان بنظر شما باید از دوباره برم مدرسه فرم بگیرم؟_

----------


## WallE06

*چه اشکال داره دوباره برو

کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه

یا میتونی زنگ بزنی به مدرست ازشون بپرسی*

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


چه اشکال داره دوباره برو

کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه

یا میتونی زنگ بزنی به مدرست ازشون بپرسی


رابطه شکر آبی با مدرسه ام داشتم سرغیبتام_

----------

